# Need some help finding a anime I watched.



## Hunter8564 (May 20, 2015)

If anyone knows of a anime that might be the one i am looking for thanks.

It was a anime where there were a couple races.
Human and Elf as far as a know.
It was a mecha anime and all mecha pilots are female, well most are there are a couple males but they are rare and if found are breed for the chance to get a better chance at other male pilots. One of the first people you meet is a princess, and she lived on a floating island. When the mechas are not active they are stared in some kind of egg like cocoon.

Now some time after the first couple episodes the characters go to a school were they are trained to pilot their mechas. The school was a place that is neutral ground, plus is was a place that was a very high prestige academy. The main character was the person to control a white mecha, And i think it looked like a dragon.

A couple addons,
The episodes are 40 minutes long.
No I am not looking for infinite stratos.
The Anime was 24 to 26 episodes long.
It was also English dubbed.

If anyone could give me atleast a hint or a idea of the name that would be perfect. I have been looking for it for sometime. 

Finally, thanks for anyone know takes the time to read and answer this.


----------



## Anfroid (May 20, 2015)

Sounds a lot like Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari to me, has the 40 minutes, mechas, elves, floating island, female pilots, main characters mecha looks like dragon, and the princess.
Coincidentally i'm currently watching it.


----------



## Hunter8564 (May 20, 2015)

YEEEEAAAAH THAT IS IT. thank you thank you thank you. My quest is finished.
Once again thank you.


----------



## Hunter8564 (May 20, 2015)

f9232275 said:


> Sounds a lot like Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari to me, has the 40 minutes, mechas, elves, floating island, female pilots, main characters mecha looks like dragon, and the princess.
> Coincidentally i'm currently watching it.


 

Do you know if there is a second season?


----------



## Anfroid (May 20, 2015)

Hunter8564 said:


> Do you know if there is a second season?


It's part of the Tenchi Muyo! universe so there are many different stories with the same or similar characters.


----------



## Hunter8564 (May 20, 2015)

f9232275 said:


> It's part of the Tenchi Muyo! universe so there are many different stories with the same or similar characters.


 

Are you watching it dubbed or subbed?
If dubbed what sire are you watching it on?


----------



## Anfroid (May 20, 2015)

I always tend to watch subbed.


----------



## Hunter8564 (May 20, 2015)

f9232275 said:


> I always tend to watch subbed.


 
Normally i am the same but this is the exception.


----------

